# What to do with 13a VISA when leaving philippines semi-permanently



## jim13 (3 mo ago)

Hello all, hope you can answer a question for me. There is lots of clear information here on what to do to get a 13a. What if you are leaving the philippines while holding a 13a. Are you required to do anything?
Many thanks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Give me some time to find the links Jim but the bottom line is that you don't want to let your ACR card expire and you also don't want to lose your original 13a Stamp, keep the old passport even if you get a new one.

Every year that you are gone and you don't check in from Jan - Feb you'll be assessed a fine of nearly 5,000 pesos but as long as your ACR card isn't expired you will be okay just pay the fines when you return.

If you don't plan on returning then you need to contact the PBI and let them know you are leaving for good and as you exit you'll turn in your ACR card also or at the Immigration office I'm not sure at what point you surrender your ACR card, if not you'll keep encouring Immigration fines and this has already hurt some of our expats, they wanted to return years later with their wife for just a visit but they didn't take care of the Immigration status so that means once you come back in the country you have to remain until you fix all your Immigration fines the wheels work slow here as you know.

I left after getting my ACR card and was gone 3 years, my ACR card was still valid and my fees were 14,000 pesos, this was in 2010.


----------



## jim13 (3 mo ago)

Thank you for this response. As I don't intend to return until 20 or so years in the future for retirement I suppose I should cancel my card. I have already left the country so if you had any insight into how to do this from overseas it would be much appreciated


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

jim13 said:


> Thank you for this response. As I don't intend to return until 20 or so years in the future for retirement I suppose I should cancel my card. I have already left the country so if you had any insight into how to do this from overseas it would be much appreciated


Jim, unless you are a very wealthy man then I'd make a quick trip just to turn in your ACR card and tell them what you told us because the fees will be astronomical and so bad that you wouldn't want to return only to get stuck here until all fees are paid in full.

When does your card expire, you have until it expires to turn it in, the fees will add up as I mentioned but nothing like waiting 20 years and having to deal with the costs.

You could contact the nearest Philippine Consulate Philippine Consulate Scotland Philippine Embassy London or if that doesn't work contact the PBI Offical Facebook page Facebook link and see if they can help you but I doubt they can.

I wish you nothing but the best and if you can manage to take care of this from your home country please let us know.


----------

